# Norco Sight 2 oder Sight 3



## jojo82m (7. April 2012)

Was haltet ihr von den beiden Rändern. Ist das Sight 2 seinen Preis wert. Oder reicht ein Sight 3 (Stahlfedergabel) mit anderer Gabel Sektor Air allemal. Ich finde 13,5 Kilo bzw. 13.7 auf der Homepage doch recht schwer.


----------



## pfiff (10. April 2012)

Norco sight sieht ganz spannend aus. Der Rahmen soll relativ leicht, aber nicht so steif sein sein. Ich meine in der vorletzten "bike" war das Rad im AM-Test dabei. Angeblich soll keinem der Tester die geringe Steifigkeit negativ aufgefallen sein. Hängt wahrscheinlich auch von den eigenen Vorlieben und Pfunden ab.
Aber wenn ein Sight, dann das Sight 2. Ist deutlich leichter und die bessere Ausstattung ist die Kohle wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOMaRcOo (14. April 2012)

Das Sight 2ist für das Geld die bessere Wahl. Ich habe beide getestet, beide gut, witziger weise habe ich das Sight 2 mit Reverb Stütze und es wiegt unter 13kg also noch leicht, habe aber noch 1470g Felgen die ich noch montieren werde. Die von SUN liegen bei 1700g was auch leicht ist!

ACHTUNG!! Reifen unbedingt wechseln, super Lauf aber kein Seitenhalt. 650g schwer, tausche sie gegen Noby Nic oder Mountain King Reifen. 

Photo_36ACEB8B-4368-1185-C95F-FD478F6BE9EB.jpg


----------



## tobone (15. April 2012)

oOMaRcOo schrieb:


> Das Sight 2ist für das Geld die bessere Wahl. Ich habe beide getestet, beide gut, witziger weise habe ich das Sight 2 mit Reverb Stütze und es wiegt unter 13kg also noch leicht, habe aber noch 1470g Felgen die ich noch montieren werde. Die von SUN liegen bei 1700g was auch leicht ist!
> 
> ACHTUNG!! Reifen unbedingt wechseln, super Lauf aber kein Seitenhalt. 650g schwer, tausche sie gegen Noby Nic oder Mountain King Reifen.
> 
> Photo_36ACEB8B-4368-1185-C95F-FD478F6BE9EB.jpg



Kannst du mir sagen wie groß du bist, und welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## oOMaRcOo (15. April 2012)

Rahmengrösse M bei 180cm


----------



## tobone (15. April 2012)

Meinst du bei 189 passt L?


----------



## Indian Summer (15. April 2012)

Ich selber bin 1.88m gross und habe mir ein L aufgebaut. Passt perfekt mit einem 70mm Vorbau.
Unser Teamfahrer (DH und Dirt) Simon Schwander fährt bei 1.85m ein M, fühlt sich darauf ebenfalls pudelwohl (60mm Vorbau). 

Was fährst du denn jetzt für ein AM-Rad und in welcher Grösse?

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## tobone (15. April 2012)

Momentan eher Marathon fully auch Gr.L


----------



## oOMaRcOo (15. April 2012)

Müsste passen, hängt auch von deiner Vorliebe ab! 
Ich fahre ihn mit dem 50er Vorbau.


----------



## tobone (15. April 2012)

Merkst du was von der geringen Steifigkeit?


----------



## oOMaRcOo (15. April 2012)

Die ist nicht gering^^ Nur weniger als bei anderen, und ich wiege 75Kg da merkt man nichts, nur wenn man über 90 Kg hat. 

In dem Test, sagten die Tester auch sie würden nichts merken. 
Ich merke nur wie geil der sich fährt  Schneide mal ein Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOMaRcOo (15. April 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8f_nlTgCHA"]Norco Sight 2 Test / GoPro      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## pixxelbiker (23. Mai 2012)

sehr interessantes thema...ich grübel da nämlich auch 
wobei ich allerdings fast glaube das man auch mit dem sight3 nichts verkehrt macht... individuell aufrüsten kann man ja später immernoch stück für stück...


----------



## jojo82m (23. Mai 2012)

Ich hab keins von beiden genommen. Da stimmt Preis Leistung nicht. Hab mir das Giant Reign 1 von 2011 geholt und muss sagen. Wow hammer Bike. Und das Ganze für 1800 Euro


----------



## pixxelbiker (24. Mai 2012)

hab heut ein sight3 probegefahren... und war echt begeistert...allerdings schwanke ich noch zwischen dem sight3 und kona tanuki deluxe


----------

